# Photos of Sunny recently *Photo overload*



## EquiEquestrian556 (10 March 2015)

Just thought I'd post some recent hunting photos of Sunny, as she's been doing so well. 
Ignore her plaits in some photos, her rug has rubbed half of her mane off, and the rest has also been rubbed slightly, so is very spiky. 

At Chatsworth, in February.





Please excuse the crooked grackle, my Father was still doing it up.

Another at Chatsworth, with my friend Lily, and her pony Jaffa.






At Tissington Hall, last Sunday (8th).






In front of the Hall (please excuse the awful plaits, her rug's rubbed a lot of her mane, and made it spiky ).


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (11 March 2015)

Looks lovely, and the plaits don't look that bad, but they are on the wrong side. Looking smart part from that though.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (11 March 2015)

Addicted to Hunting said:



			Looks lovely, and the plaits don't look that bad, but they are on the wrong side. Looking smart part from that though.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  I had tried to plait on the other side (normally it works) but due to the rubbing they go really upright and messy, and have a huge amount of spiky bits sticking up, like she's been partly hogged  

Can't wait for the summer, when she won't have such a rubbed mane.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 March 2015)

She looks like a really nice pony.  Don't worry about her mane, it will grow back.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (11 March 2015)

Faracat said:



			She looks like a really nice pony.  Don't worry about her mane, it will grow back.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, she's a real hunting star! :') Yeah, I just wish it would grow back faster, as I don't like her going out with a bald patch.


----------



## Kat (11 March 2015)

She looks lovely as usual.  I really enjoyed that line at Tissington where we were side by side, Sunny is really fast - L had to work to keep up!


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (11 March 2015)

Kat said:



			She looks lovely as usual.  I really enjoyed that line at Tissington where we were side by side, Sunny is really fast - L had to work to keep up!
		
Click to expand...

So did I! A bit too fast (as you'll know) at some points though! 
Lexie is really speedy too, and so polite!


----------



## Bernster (11 March 2015)

Snes a cutie!  Glad you've had a good season with her. Can I ask how you fix your hat cam to your hat?  Looks like a cam I have (I think I'm right that you have one on in one of the pics). I can't get mine to stick with the attachment it came with and don't want to screw it on.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (12 March 2015)

Don't worry too much about the bald bit at the bottom, I tend to be able to plait that for opening meet, then never again, I actually now tend to leave the bottom bit, and just make sure it's short and tidy, seems to show up less that's it's not plaited that way, then it does with a gap IMO


----------



## Kat (12 March 2015)

EquiEquestrian556 said:



			So did I! A bit too fast (as you'll know) at some points though! 
Lexie is really speedy too, and so polite! 

Click to expand...

Aww thanks,  I am very proud of her. 

Hopefully we'll make it to a couple more meets before the end of the season.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (12 March 2015)

Bernster said:



			Snes a cutie!  Glad you've had a good season with her. Can I ask how you fix your hat cam to your hat?  Looks like a cam I have (I think I'm right that you have one on in one of the pics). I can't get mine to stick with the attachment it came with and don't want to screw it on.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, thank you! Yes, I do use and wear a helmet cam for hunting, Tissington Hall was the first time this season I didn't wear one.
I have a Hedcamz one, and secure it with a velcro strap that it came with - this type of strap (second reply) http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...69-Helmet-cams-banned-for-all-BE-events/page5
and then just stick it on


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (12 March 2015)

Kat said:



			Aww thanks,  I am very proud of her. 

Hopefully we'll make it to a couple more meets before the end of the season.
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome, and you should be proud  
That's good, we will also be planning to go to a few more, providing that they're not too far away.

Would actually of considered going to the one this Sunday (despite it being 57+ miles away from us) but Sunny tried to jump the 4ft high post & rail fence in her field yesterday, and we think she fell over it (it's all broken) and she's a bit sore and bruised, so no riding the rest of this week  But hopefully she'll be OK for some of the other meets.


----------



## Kat (12 March 2015)

Oh no hope she's ok! 

This Sunday is too far for me, and it's Mothers Day!  

I will definitely do the Kennels meet, I am trying to build up the courage to jump that wall at the end so I can get an action photo!


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (12 March 2015)

Kat said:



			Oh no hope she's ok! 

This Sunday is too far for me, and it's Mothers Day!  

I will definitely do the Kennels meet, I am trying to build up the courage to jump that wall at the end so I can get an action photo!
		
Click to expand...

I think she'll be fine, it was a tough & hard fence - she's a tough little pony! That's really good, I'm sure Lexie would love to have a pop over one too!


----------



## Fun Times (13 March 2015)

I love this little horse, she looks fab. You must have a lot of fun together.  Do you compete her too?


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (13 March 2015)

Fun Times said:



			I love this little horse, she looks fab. You must have a lot of fun together.  Do you compete her too?
		
Click to expand...

That's very kind, thank you! Yes, we also compete


----------



## PorkChop (13 March 2015)

She is gorgeous - I must admit to having a soft spot for a chestnut mare


----------



## npage123 (13 March 2015)

Lovely photos!  I think you look very natural and in tune with your pony, as if you know her inside out


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (13 March 2015)

LJR said:



			She is gorgeous - I must admit to having a soft spot for a chestnut mare 

Click to expand...

Hehe thanks


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (13 March 2015)

npage123 said:



			Lovely photos!  I think you look very natural and in tune with your pony, as if you know her inside out 

Click to expand...

Thank you! We are very 'close'


----------



## tallyho! (13 March 2015)

Lovely pony you both look great together. I don't know if it's me or the angle of the photos but your saddle looks a tad far forward onto the shoulder.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (13 March 2015)

tallyho! said:



			Lovely pony you both look great together. I don't know if it's me or the angle of the photos but your saddle looks a tad far forward onto the shoulder.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. Which photo was it? As it was too far forward in the photo of her and my Father, but he was still adjusting everything.


----------

